# 210Rs Rear Slide Issue -Fact Or Fiction?



## rrr (May 8, 2011)

Looking tp buy a used 2008-2011 Outback 210RS. Presently looking at several used options some close and some a days drive away.
Doing a little reseach on the forums and see some have had issues with the rear slide in terms of ceiling rail slide cracking/letting loose 
and rear wall structural cracking due to improper read slide use.
Question- Is this an inherent design issue with these trailers or is this just an occasional occurance due to improper rear slide use?
Are the manual slides (2009 and back) any better/worse than the newer(2010-2012) power slide models?
When looking at newer used units how easy is it to determine is a trailer has these issues? 
Any info would be useful. Never owned an Outback before but they seem to be attractive/well built trailers........
Thanks
b...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The issues are more of an occasional issue, some due to operator error and some due to manufacturing defect. I like the manual slide as you can see all the support hardware but that is just a single opinion.


----------



## Barry (Mar 13, 2011)

I purchased a 2007 23KRS with the manual rear slide. The original owners took very good care of this unit and everything with the rear slide is intact. The only issue I have had is a very hard rain and I did not check and make sure the seals on the outside of the unit seated proerly so had a small leak around the bottom corner of the slide which I caught quick enough to not cause an issue.

I haven't been able to camp but once since we purchased in March but so far I am very well pleased. We upgraded from a pop up so naturally we feel as though we camp in a castle now.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I have an '09 250RS and have the supports for under the slide. Personally, I like this better as I feel it may add extra support - IMO. However, I've heard that the despite the absence of the rear supports that there are no issues with support on the newer models. As far as the inside support rails, mine are starting to split, but, its nothing that I can't fix. Most add a support under the bed when pulled in to provide extra support which I believe is a great idea..


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a 2008 21RS. Being a structures engineer, I really like seeing the supports under the manual slide out. The power slide out is cantilevered and takes all the load on the rear wall. With the manual model, part of the load is taken by the frame through the diagonal braces where they attach below the bumper.


----------



## Lakewood (Feb 18, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> I have a 2008 21RS. Being a structures engineer, I really like seeing the supports under the manual slide out. The power slide out is cantilevered and takes all the load on the rear wall. With the manual model, part of the load is taken by the frame through the diagonal braces where they attach below the bumper.


I am also a structural engineer and have kept a very close eye on the electric side of our 210RS. I can report no problems whatsoever and we have used the trailer atleast 8 weekends over the 15 months we've owned it. I agree that all of the load is taken by the rear wall but it appears that Outback designed the rear wall to be very stiff and more than capable of supporting the slide and the weight of a couple people. I've heard somewhere that the slide can support something like 1200#.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Lakewood said:


> I have a 2008 21RS. Being a structures engineer, I really like seeing the supports under the manual slide out. The power slide out is cantilevered and takes all the load on the rear wall. With the manual model, part of the load is taken by the frame through the diagonal braces where they attach below the bumper.


I am also a structural engineer and have kept a very close eye on the electric side of our 210RS. I can report no problems whatsoever and we have used the trailer atleast 8 weekends over the 15 months we've owned it. I agree that all of the load is taken by the rear wall but it appears that Outback designed the rear wall to be very stiff and more than capable of supporting the slide and the weight of a couple people. I've heard somewhere that the slide can support something like 1200#.
[/quote]

1200 lbs sound reasonable. I was told that my manual slide out is rated at 1000 lbs.


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi,

This is one of my first posts. We just came back from a camping trip with our 2009 210RS and during our trip, the manual slide rails bent while DH was pulling out the rear manual slide. He fixed it temporarily but it appears we need new rails. I don't want to hijack the discussion, but I was searching for some posts I read before on this site about this problem. We definitely did not abuse the trailer. We purchased it used from a fellow outbacker and it seemed all in good order. This was only our second trip in the trailer. Can anyone direct me to the old posts or give me some insight on this problem? Thanks.


----------

